# Stalking Permit?



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

Most fly anglers, at one time or another, are chasing the elusive Permit or as some call it, ‘stalking’. Many ask, “Why are Permit so hard to catch?” Permit are generally slower and more 

deliberate than either Tarpon or Bonefish and they like to examine their pray a bit more carefully. They are also quite ‘finicky’ and get spooked easily.

You will typically only get one or two casts at a Permit, which makes the right fly selection and the most accurate cast essential to land these majestic fish. How do you know when and 

where to cast? It is all about keeping your mind focused on the Permit and their behavior. Watching them feed, analyzing their swim pattern, mastering the timing of placing your 

carefully selected fly in the right spot at the right time. Known as the Permit capital of the world, Belize is the right spot. Just off the coast of Belize is Turneffe Atoll surrounded by more 

than 250 square miles of shallow flats and perfect conditions for Permit.

The Permit caught here are typically around 15-18 pounds in size and appear in schools of 100 or more, though many of our guests have landed 30+ pounders. Our guides will take you 

to the best Permit spots in the Caribbean all within minutes of the resort and help you land your Permit.

Turneffe Island Resort
"A Private Caribbean Island"
www.turnefferesort.com
1-800-874-0118
[email protected]


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it just me or do I detect an advertisement for an agency without any contributation to this forum other than their gain from our money? Seems as though another forum member last year was scrutinized about this and was going to be admonished unless he contributed to the forum. What's good for one should be good for all, right admin?


----------

